# Too Much Anastrozole



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok guys im using heavier ai than typical because of dbol. Im thinking my ai is too much .5 eod. I have been getting headaches, hot flashes, depression loss of appetite.. anybody experience anything like this from too much ai? Im thinking of dropping down to .25 eod.. Or maybe just drop it outright seeing as dbol has only 2 days left anyway


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate Arimidex and use Aromasin.

If your joints don't hurt it's not the AI IMO, too much Arimidex dries me out and hurts the hell out of my joints.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I hate Arimidex and use Aromasin.
> 
> If your joints don't hurt it's not the AI IMO, too much Arimidex dries me out and hurts the hell out of my joints.



Agreed. Adex really messes with my lipids too. 

Aromasin all the way.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

You will know it if you went too heavy on the AI.  Like SFG says, the joint pain is horrible.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok Thank you guys.. Something is wrong. It may just be remnants of the flu. But im gonna go in get myself checked out anyway see whats up.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

Could be turning gay.  Same thing happened to 502.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 29, 2014)

Im with SFG on this one.  Adex killed my joints and I couldn't figure out a good dose regimen on it.   Aromasin treats me good and I just take it as needed when Im running Mast and Test


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

Turning Gay, wow what an exciting side effect.. Opens up a whole new world of opportunity... Thanks Arimidex!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

next time try aromasin


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

GWP has had some great deals on aromasin.  I picked up a couple on their last %50 sale.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 29, 2014)

They still having 50% off? Nevermind ill go over and check


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

Blob, sent you an email.  I think 40% is still in effect, but I didn't really read it.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jan 29, 2014)

Just checked my email it's 40% off till 9pm. I think the code was CHEM40 all caps. i prefer aromasin but I have to run it at a pretty high dosage.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

There maybe a reason GWP has such a great sale!

Many people on AB are claiming bunk on his shit right now.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

I've heard concerns about GWP.  All I can say is I'm on their stane and my nips are fine, their prami makes me want to puke and their Cialis drops my BP and does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 29, 2014)

I am on GWP as well.  My AI and Serms are working.  I am running TNE right now, so if they were bunk, I would be in an A-cup by now.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 29, 2014)

joliver said:


> I am on GWP as well.  My AI and Serms are working.  I am running TNE right now, so if they were bunk, I would be in an A-cup by now.



An A cup?  Since when does bunk AI's make your tits shrink?


----------



## Joliver (Jan 29, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> An A cup?  Since when does bunk AI's make your tits shrink?



Rumpy.  You bastard.....I have no comeback.  But I will....just give me a few days.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 30, 2014)

Well guys blood pressure good, getting some blood work.. But today in the gym doing shoulders and traps my friggn elbow joints and shoulder joints were fekn killing me I had to go a little easy and skip a couple sets and lift lighter.. Also I failed in water intake the last couple days we are talking a 1/4 gallon the last two days for a total of 1 half.. Fixing problems now.. Water intake back up, dropped Arimidex, getting some Aromasin


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 30, 2014)

Dont be stupid man, treat this shit like it will kill you.  Its not a game.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Dont be stupid man, treat this shit like it will kill you.  Its not a game.



Agreed, after 3 days I pulled the Var out of my cycle do to blood pressure. I since went to the doc and got back on script meds and once I dial it down then I will run a Test / NPP / Var cycle. Why in the World would I run the cycle before hand if my BP has me back on meds it would be stupid.

I know people that call people that monitor BP pussies and that running an ai is for pussies but these types of people are what give us a bad name when they f'n die or something bad goes wrong with them.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree completely.. The lack of water was mostly due to sleeping (getting over a cold or flu) I am also having my bloods done about 2 1/2 weeks early just to be sure.. The thing is it looks to me mostly like my symptoms from being sick havent subsided....It doesnt really sound like its the anastrozole..But just in case ill drop it for now. Dbol is done so tossing the ai for now will be fine. Going to take it easy for a further couple more days till the sniffles and fatigue drop off.. Seeing Doc tomorrow.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 30, 2014)

Tht shit hurts my belly get some stane..


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 31, 2014)

Yup thanks guys


----------

